# Golden Chalice Results



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks again for everyone who shot with us today. We had a great turnout and a lot of fun. We plan to have another shoot in September before deer season opens.

The results are attached.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Had a great time today there bug man.:thumbs_up


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Chalice*

Sorry I missed it Jay. Congrats to Broken Arrow on the turnout, and congrats to the winners and everyone who shot. Some good shooting for such a hot day.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a great time yesterday. I encourage anyone who has not shot any field archery to do so. It is a blast and will certainly put your skills to the test.

Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Great turnout!
It has been many years since I've seen that many people at a local field shoot.
Hopefully the trend will continue.

The range was in great shape as well.
Those guys put work into it and it showed.

It was hot but we enjoyed it.
Until I ran out of steam at least ... 
More than half of the points I dropped on the Hunter round were in the last 4 targets!
Oh well ... At least Outback Jack has now seen what I can possibly do.
Be afraid my friend, be very afraid. Next year I'll be in better shape.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow ! 42 scores. Great turnout !


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

JMJ said:


> Great turnout!
> It has been many years since I've seen that many people at a local field shoot.
> Hopefully the trend will continue.
> 
> ...


Yea I hear ya. I don't feel too bad about my score considering the sight mis hap, but I don't think I have seen what I could do yet. Since I'm getting a lot of the things that keep me from ever shooting out of the way I may just be ready for you next year with a little extra to go with it. That includes you to bug master. :set1_rolf2::fencing:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TANC said:


> Wow ! 42 scores. Great turnout !


Thanks!

We had enough of a turnout that 5 or 6 regulars decided not to shoot and chose to work just to keep everything moving. It was a lot of fun!

From what I understand the shoot has averaged in the 20s since 3D came on the scene. Maybe we can get interest in field up a little bit in this area. :thumbs_up

There were a lot of positive comments from folks who want to have more field opportunities. We also heard a lot of comments that it was too long of a day.

14F/14H/14A is a LOT of shooting for all but the archery diehards.

We hope to add a couple or three shoots per year with shorter formats. Maybe 14H + 14A or 14F + 14A.

That will keep the arrows and time requirement down a bit.

We are also discussing other "combo" shoots 

*Very open for suggestions if anyone has any!*

On a side note....
I have to give props to my dad. He bowhunted in the 80s, but gave it up due to lack of time, few deer back home, etc. He had shoulder and elbow surgery in '08 and started bowhunting again in '09. He'd never shot past 40yds until last week. We worked to get his pins set for 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 and he shot the 14A then 14F with us Saturday. His shoulder was bothering him from so many arrows so he dropped off and headed for the A/C midday. He shot a local 3D with me last year on Father's day as his sole event before this weekend. Of course he wanted to shoot 3D yesterday so we shot the same local shoot. He beat his score from last year  I keep trying to get him to shoot more 3D where he lives in La, but he hasn't yet.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

outback jack said:


> Yea I hear ya. I don't feel too bad about my score considering the sight mis hap, but I don't think I have seen what I could do yet. Since I'm getting a lot of the things that keep me from ever shooting out of the way I may just be ready for you next year with a little extra to go with it. That includes you to bug master. :set1_rolf2::fencing:


Is that you Hornet??? Maybe you were channeling BowGod or something? I think he made the same mistake once.

BTW - I ain't skeered!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

JayMc said:


> We also heard a lot of comments that it was too long of a day.
> 
> 14F/14H/14A is a LOT of shooting for all but the archery diehards.
> 
> We hope to add a couple or three shoots per year with shorter formats. Maybe 14H + 14A or 14F + 14A.


This is definitely the biggest obstacle to greater participation in Field Archery formats IMO. Everytime I think I've got someone talked into giving it a try, when they find out it's 56 shots in a half round, they look the other way. And note I said HALF round. It is all I can do to make myself shoot a half round, and it's so labor intensive shooting a full round that I've only done it twice to date. A full round two days in a row is out.

I understand the traditions and all of field, but if it were less shots at the stake and less total shots, the numbers would go up bigtime. Most think they have to setup another bow altogether to shoot field. ....as I did.

I REALLY enjoy it, but it borders on work vs fun. That's for sure. What I've come to realize from shooting field is that it truly is more fun shooting field (until I get drop dead tired), because there's more arrows in less time than 3D. And it's a shooting contest rather than an intelligence contest. 3D requires some thinking, and with that, you don't have to be the best shot. Field is just aim, focus, and shoot with good form.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> This is definitely the biggest obstacle to greater participation in Field Archery formats IMO. Everytime I think I've got someone talked into giving it a try, when they find out it's 56 shots in a half round, they look the other way. And note I said HALF round. It is all I can do to make myself shoot a half round, and it's so labor intensive shooting a full round that I've only done it twice to date. A full round two days in a row is out.
> 
> I understand the traditions and all of field, but if it were less shots at the stake and less total shots, the numbers would go up bigtime. Most think they have to setup another bow altogether to shoot field. ....as I did.
> 
> I REALLY enjoy it, but it borders on work vs fun. That's for sure. What I've come to realize from shooting field is that it truly is more fun shooting field (until I get drop dead tired), because there's more arrows in less time than 3D. And it's a shooting contest rather than an intelligence contest. 3D requires some thinking, and with that, you don't have to be the best shot. *Field is just aim, focus, and shoot with good form.*


 And that doesn't take a single drop of intelligence?? I knew the Kool Aide was strong, but come on man.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> This is definitely the biggest obstacle to greater participation in Field Archery formats IMO. Everytime I think I've got someone talked into giving it a try, when they find out it's 56 shots in a half round, they look the other way. And note I said HALF round. It is all I can do to make myself shoot a half round, and it's so labor intensive shooting a full round that I've only done it twice to date. A full round two days in a row is out.
> 
> I understand the traditions and all of field, but if it were less shots at the stake and less total shots, the numbers would go up bigtime. Most think they have to setup another bow altogether to shoot field. ....as I did.
> 
> I REALLY enjoy it, but it borders on work vs fun. That's for sure. What I've come to realize from shooting field is that it truly is more fun shooting field (until I get drop dead tired), because there's more arrows in less time than 3D. And it's a shooting contest rather than an intelligence contest. 3D requires some thinking, and with that, you don't have to be the best shot. Field is just aim, focus, and shoot with good form.


TANC...I'm sorry, but that is just and excuse...we have shot shorter rounds...tried out the Carolina Field for a couple years which was essentially an international round...only 20 targets for a full round instead of 28...the chewis didn't come out in bigger numbers, and the field shooters didn't like it either...

Attendance went down...there are a limited number of chewies who will try our game, most come back, but don't buy the excuses from those afraid to try...they simply don't want to...and that is OK...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> And that doesn't take a single drop of intelligence?? I knew the Kool Aide was strong, but come on man.


It takes intelligence, sure, but it's not the same. In 3D, if you shoot smart, you can score even when your shot is off for the day. Judging yardage, aiming high when you think you are short, aiming low when you think you are hot, aiming right at it when you're confident you have it right..........it's all part of it. Then you do what you do in Field and HOPE you got the yardage right and made all the right decisions. And it has to be right on the first and only shot. In Field, they tell you what to aim at, tell you how far it is, and tell you to hit it..........4 times. If you shoot good, you score good. There's no outs. With 3D, if you shoot smart, you can compete on your off days.

Comprehende ? :wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

psargeant said:


> TANC...I'm sorry, but that is just and excuse...we have shot shorter rounds...tried out the Carolina Field for a couple years which was essentially an international round...only 20 targets for a full round instead of 28...the chewis didn't come out in bigger numbers, and the field shooters didn't like it either...
> 
> Attendance went down...there are a limited number of chewies who will try our game, most come back, but don't buy the excuses from those afraid to try...they simply don't want to...and that is OK...


Yep, I guess you're right. So it looks like field will always suffer from lower attendance, cause it simply ain't as popular as 3D. And never will be unless something changes. Like you say, that's OK. I'm liking it whether they do or not. Some like golf.....some like fourball, some like better ball, some like match play, some like medal play, some like to play for fun, some like to play for money, some like intense tournament competition.............but never does everybody like it all.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Jay ...
We generated a bit of interest early this year for the season opener.

We had animal faces with xtra 25 point dots on the three long targets and a couple of mid-range targets.
The rest were a mixture of field & hunter faces.
Yielding a maximum 60 yard shot, not as many arrows, and a chance to make up some points with the xtra dots on the animals. (About 1.5 hours for a trip through.)
No scores were turned in. It was only an open, fun shoot.
Everyone seemed to enjoy it & we brought in 6 shooters who had never seen a Field range.

Average Joe on the street doesn't want to shoot past 60 yards.
And he doesn't want to shoot so many arrows.

P.S.
It also helps to break the monotony of it when you don't know exactly what you'll be shooting at on the next target until you get there.


----------



## 1 BAD SHOT (May 5, 2009)

Please dont change anything ! If i wont to shoot 20 or 30 times only i could stay home and shoot 3d.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

1 BAD SHOT said:


> Please dont change anything ! If i wont to shoot 20 or 30 times only i could stay home and shoot 3d.


I'm with you!

Although, we might need to be flexible for those who only want to shoot partial rounds.


----------

